# natural pregnancy after failed ivf



## mara7

Hello ladies,
I will like to share with you my story: we have been trying for a baby for some time when I finally convinced my DH to do some fertility tests as we failed to have a baby. We bought a fertility twin pack from boots only to find out that all is well with me but DH has low sperm count. Very shocked both of us alot of resentment as why we did not test earlier.  After the blow we decided to go to bridge centre the ivf clinic. Another blow when after tests it was confirmed that we cant have a baby and that ivf is the only option. Frightened but really looking forward to a new baby we paid and undergo our first ivf. I wont get into details as most of you know the feelings of despair and hope. Good news when pregnancy was confirmed but I Had a bad feeling about it so I ended up using around 10 maybe pregnancy test one after the other. And in a matter of minutes the truth hit me : finally the test showed negative. I just knew before testing but needed the confirmation.  After the egg collection i was very poorly ended up in A&E with terrible pain and nothing seemed to help. Horrific! Anyway at the clinic a very unsympathetic doctor told us bluntly that ivf is our only option. I try to get some hope but he replied that : you can get pregnant with a different partner yes when I've asked him if we have any chance for a baby. 
2 years later we went to argc clinic where again a third doctor told us that ivf is our only option. ARGC programme is more gruelling and it was much more harder. But the End was not what we have hoped: the day of the implant I cried myself to sleep as I just felt that it was nothing inside me. And yes I did not felt pregnant.  
2 years later wr were ready to try again but had no money so managed to get a funded ivf after a young doctor told my DH never to lose hope. I was just about to start the pill to regulate my period but I had to wait for my cycle to commence. Then on top of everything we decided to move house as London was too expensive.  All of a sudden, a few weeks after moving in an empty house I started feeling very tired. I put it all down to the commute to work and the stress of moving house. My period failed to arrived which again I put it down to same reasons. With a funded ivf we had just a few months to start treatment otherwise we will lose the funding.....so more stress. In the end after more than 50 days of waiting-i never had a regulate period, I decided to test with the cheapest test on the market in the middle of the afternoon.  Positive in less than a minute. I retested later in the evening with an expired test and it showed I was 6 week pregnant.  Indeed I felt pregnant one week after moving into our new house. 
Therefore we did not get to use our funded ivf and now we have a very beautiful and bubbly 8 month old baby son.
Needless to say that we will like to try for nr 2. WHY NOT? Doctors were clearly wrong about conceiving naturally and ig all happened in a very stressed circumstances. 
So please never lose hope if doctors give you the only option is ivf!
x x


----------



## karenanna

Welcome Mara and thanks for sharing your story

I met quite a few ladies who had a surprise natural pregnancy after a failed IVF - it's more common than you think. It doesn't work for everyone, but some people are lucky enough to find it works for them.

Let us know, if you're looking for any particularly area for help, support and advice, and we can direct you to the right board.

KA xxx


----------

